# Beautiful Singing!



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I always try to sound better my voice when i sing! I was taken back when i listened 'Music of the Night'. And tried to sing karoake of it, but i couldn't sing it perfectly! The pronounciation, voice pitch scales and length notes were difficult! And singing in melody is also tough to sing such as to attract the listeners!






Ramin Karimloo as the Phantom and Sierra Boggess as Christine Daaé ....are Beautiful vocal singers!!!
Its like intoxication!!


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I liked this a lot, especially that the Phantom of the Opera is my favourite musical of all time...! Thank you 
Have you ever listened to the sequel of the Phantom of the Opera, _Love Never Dies_?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

You mean this song...




 ???

Music is brilliant as of the 'music of the night'.
Songs are emotion aggravating!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Another coolest vocals n' music songs that i like is 'phantom of the opera' by sarah brightman and steve harley...





Also i like michael crawford's 'music of the night' incredible voice!




He sings in low -mid scale and voice seems somewhere at unknown dimension!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I remember that singing in a speaker system is a different thing, but when it comes to stage performances, doesn't the voice hovers just around middle pitch!!! Somehow but the professional singers then when they sing in opera their voice shudders through the drome!! How can this be possible over an extent of time?


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Love never dies....






I like it!


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In my childhood days i used to like the voice singing style of madonna. Now i have grown up and don't find any attraction to her songs, but her beautifull singing voice i still remember. 
What if madonna could had sang this particular song...kann es liebe sein (this song seems spanish) . And it would sound so unbelievable.







windows 7 print screen


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Frank Sinatra...oh what a voice!






Strangers in the night exchanging glances 
Wond'ring in the night what were the chances 
We'd be sharing love before the night was through

Something in your eyes was so inviting 
Something in you smile was so exciting 
Something in my heart told me I must have you

Strangers in the night 
Two lonely people, we were strangers in the night 
Up to the moment when we said our first hello little did we know 
Love was just a glance away, a warm embracing dance away

and

Ever since that night we've been together 
Lovers at first sight, in love forever 
It turned out so right for strangers in the night

[instrumental-first three lines of chorus] 
Love was just a glance away, a warm embracing dance away

Ever since that night we've been together 
Lovers at first sight, in love forever 
It turned out so right for strangers in the night

[Dooby-doooby-doo and other scat to end]

I was humming if i had given it my voice....


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

bellbottom said:


> You mean this song...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Puccini was alive, he'd give you a like for your comment


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

In my teens some fifteen years back i liked voice of female singer cher and also celine dion her wonderfull world renouned song of titanic theme! Their pronunciation are good and singing is also cool. In male voice i like the singing technique of robbie williams and george michael. Nowdays i don't even get any good music to hear!


----------

